# Burton Imperial, did I got the wrong size?



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Just got my Imperials, as I measured my feet it is 275cm, so I got 9.5 size boot (i had no way of trying them) I got the last pair of 2017... when wearing them it's like my toes aren't free to wiggle, it's not just brushing at the end, and might even be a bit bent, they say Burton imperials are true to size, and thats why i got the 9.5 which is exactly 275cm, however on Nike I am 43 (10). 

they also say Imperial dont pack out, maybe just a bit.

Now I cannot help to wonder if took the wrong size, wouldnt wanna go out to the snow and then have to sell them second hand and get bigger and would wanna get bigger and endup with the wrong size.

would like to hear from Burton boot owners, are there a difference between your sneakers size to your boot size? did it pack out? 

thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Try heat molding first..


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

All boots pack out. It's the nature of the materials used in the liners. Whoever told you imperials don't pack out is full of shit. But yeah, I would get them heat molded. If you did your homework, a boot is gonna be pretty snug on the first wear. That's normal and to be expected. Once you mold them and ride them a few times, they should be golden. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> Hi guys,
> when wearing them it's like my toes aren't free to wiggle, it's not just brushing at the end, and might even be a bit bent, they say Burton imperials are true to size, and thats why i got the 9.5 which is exactly 275cm, however on Nike I am 43 (10).


Hi Yoav,

A Mondo 275 foot is a 43 Euro size and a 10.5 Brannock Size (shoe size) but is a size 9.5 in snowboard boots. Snowboard boot size and Nike size will never be the same.

Just brushing the end or having wiggle room is far too large for a snowboard boot. We are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner (both toe and heel).

As suggested above, have your heat fit done immediately. That should not be considered optional . As also noted above, all boots pack in. This is typically around 1 cm or one full shoe size. You will likely be sad when this happens .

Here are our fit tips for sizing:

Your boots should be snug! The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in firm contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes I know, but, did any of u owned or owns a burton boot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> Yes I know, but, did any of u owned or owns a burton boot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chances are, just about everyone on this site has owned or owns a burton boot..It's Burton...
Wired's advice sounds solid to me.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, I owned last years ions and rulers and if your question is "Do the pack out?"

The answer is yes. Although the ions packed out less than the rulers. 

Also forget about the marketing gimick "true to size". If go strictly by measurements, you will be fine.

Remember if a boot fits you perfectly when you buy it, it will be too big later.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

yoav said:


> Yes I know, but, did any of u owned or owns a burton boot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ekb18c said:


> Yes, I owned last years ions and rulers and if your question is "Do the pack out?"
> 
> The answer is yes. Although the ions packed out less than the rulers.
> 
> ...


This.

I run the Ruler wides, and due to my feet being a full size different, one 9.5, one 10.5, I had to add material throughout the season to keep the smaller foot in place. By the end of the season, I added material to the larger foot's liner as well. They packed out a ton.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I guess u convinced me guys, I'll stick to it till the bitter end, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dko (Sep 13, 2017)

Like Wired said, try standing up then bending your knees so your shins are putting some pressure on the boot. Your toes should pull back a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll try it out later today, will post results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> A Mondo 275 foot is a 43 Euro size and a 10.5 Brannock Size (shoe size) but is a size 9.5 in snowboard boots. Snowboard boot size and Nike size will never be the same.
> 
> ...




Ok. Had another try, put them on walked about, leaned a bit and had them for 10 min on. Size is good, fingers touch not curled and move back when I lean , I had a little bit of lost circulation, only on my left foot, do u guys think it will this go away in time!(how much time ~?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, it could be that your feet are slightly uneven. The body isn't completely symmetrical. Sometimes people need to wear different size boots on each foot, but generally it's just a matter of properly breaking them in. You gotta ride them to fully break them in. They're snowboard boots. They won't feel 100% broken in until you use them for what they were designed because that's how they come to fit your feet exactly as you ride. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> Ok. Had another try, put them on walked about, leaned a bit and had them for 10 min on. Size is good, fingers touch not curled and move back when I lean , I had a little bit of lost circulation, only on my left foot, do u guys think it will this go away in time!(how much time ~?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All boots pack out with use. Sad, but true. Have you had your heat fit done yet?


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> All boots pack out with use. Sad, but true. Have you had your heat fit done yet?




No place in Israel to do that, we do it onsite in France when I get there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

yoav said:


> No place in Israel to do that, we do it onsite in France when I get there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be done first. This is the process that forms the liner to your foot and determines fit. You have the correct size.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

@op just fyi, you can buy the same heat molding equipment they use in shops for yourself, or if you want to do a cheaper method, there are a few ways to DIY. Look around on the forums here for how tos. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Yes, I owned last years ions and rulers and if your question is "Do the pack out?"
> 
> The answer is yes. Although the ions packed out less than the rulers.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this ?


----------

